# Laundry Room Fire Sprinkler/ Protect High Hazard Areas



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone see any problems with this installation?







Fire Sprinkler for Laundry Room. Easily installs in minutes at washing machine supply.

Each year over 15,000 fires originate in laundry areas, causing 16 deaths, 433 injuries and over $200 million in damage.

Many municipalites require fire sprinklers to be installed over gas fired appliances.

Apartment laundry rooms are high hazard areas and require sprinklers to be installed.

155 degree UL rated sidewall sprinklerhead.

Install within 3' horizontally of  appliances and vent.

US $69.00 FREE shipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Laundry-Room-Fire-Sprinkler-Protect-High-Hazard-Areas-/250724092531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60520a73


----------



## cda (Dec 1, 2010)

Head to far down, may not get enough heat to activate

Sidewall, so a slightly different pattern along with the position it is aimed

What kind of pressure is pushing it


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 3, 2010)

Specs Don't matter

Attach one of these to a hardhat with a backpack full of pressurized H2o

issue one to every occupant and avoid the cost of NFPA 13 alltogether.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea, when I come in when the sun begins to rise after the event, I'll see who to question, the rainbow coalition.  Like I said in another thread, the occupant would be better served with a limited area application off the domestic with proper compliant heads, tubing and coverage.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 3, 2010)

Man oh man. "design professionals" sure do scare me.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 3, 2010)

BUT you missed FREE SHIPPING

Got to LOVE EBay


----------

